# Bathroom Door



## aps1 (Apr 27, 2009)

I've noticed recently that the bathroom door on my Bessacarr E540 does not close easily and hits the bottom of the frame.

The vehicle is about 16 months old.

Has anyone experienced this problem and resolved it via their friendly local dealer.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

It may be down to the cold damp weather :roll:


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm assuming that you have no or little heat on in the van, thats the normal reason, when you put some on and use the van it will be okay.

Mike


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Agree with the above,

had no problems with the bathroom door in our Rapido since owning it but when we used it New Years the bathroom door was catching on the lock, 

heating on overnight and it was a little easier, by morning it was nearly back to normal.

Roll on the summer :lol: (If we have one this year :roll: )

Ian


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

*bathroom door*

Is yours the end bathroom model? our Bolero is the end bathroom and yes the door has jammed twice and been adjusted twice. The door bows out at the bottom as well.


----------



## aps1 (Apr 27, 2009)

although I can accept that damp / cold conditions may cause this problem, I believe that this problem is with movement of 1 leg of the door frame (Non hinge side).

We've used the van for about 12 nights over the last 6 weeks and certainly we needed the heating last weekend.

This vehicle has the end bathroom.


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

*bathroom door*

Your Dealer can adjust the door/ frame for you I was told the first time it can last for months or years before more adjustment, it lasted about 8 months and jammed again. I found a mist of silicone spray on the catch and frame ease the problem until you can get to a Dealer.


----------

